# Outbreak in Ireland tied to Romanian pork; other countries report illnesses



## daveomak.fs (Aug 2, 2019)

* Outbreak in Ireland tied to Romanian pork; other countries report illnesses*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 02, 2019 02:05 am Eight people are part of a Salmonella outbreak in Ireland linked to pork from Romania. Five of them were admitted to hospitals. Infected people also have been identified in other countries. One person was sickened by Salmonella Bredeney in August 2018. The other seven people fell ill between May 4 and June 3, this year. Those...  Continue Reading


----------

